# Professional and exceptional home and animal sitters



## ThisNest (Aug 20, 2018)

We are life-loving, animal-adoring kind and responsible musicians with experience in caring for all animals and many different types of homes. We take pride in giving your pets their own holiday in their own environment and in keeping your home safe, alive and loved in your absence. Please visit our website (thisnest . net) for references and feel free to get in touch with any questions. We are more than happy to Skype or meet you in person. Paula Cox and Paul Creane


----------

